# Apache22 umask



## Pushrod (Jan 24, 2011)

I need to set the umask for apache22 to 002, whether called from apachectl or with the rc system. Docs online are inconsistent.

How can I do this?


----------



## mievmk (Jan 24, 2011)

I simply added www to special login class, as it described at login.conf(5), and set umask for it


----------



## Pushrod (Jan 24, 2011)

I tried that and it does not appear to be working. I ran cap_mkdb as well.


----------

